# Anyone on Zibbet?



## SplendorSoaps (Jan 11, 2016)

For those who sell online, does anyone have any experiences (good or bad) that they'd be willing to share about Zibbet? I've listed a few items using their free account that caps at 10 items at a time, but I've been thinking about upgrading to one of their enhanced plans that cost anywhere from $4/month on up. Does anyone have any experience with this platform? I'm already on Etsy and do fairly well there, just exploring my options for a second online sales channel while I try to get my own website up and running for ecommerce.


----------

